# track cleaner



## vincent creek (Jun 13, 2017)

When I used to run engines powered by track electricity, we cleaned the rails with a dry wall sander. I don't remember if we put anything on the sander.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

drywall sandpaper....


looks like window screen coated with sparkly black crystals (carborundum)


Greg


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

Many threads on this and other sites. The apparent consensus is to use a Scotch-Brite pad.

*track clean drywall sander*


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

No, many people use actual drywall sandpaper, which has a fiberglas mesh. Once the grit is initially worn down, you are really using fiberglas mesh.


If you have ever used a fiberglas "pen" you can see how fine fibers clean well.


In comparision to scotchbrite, the thin mesh catches on turnout points and guardrails less.


Try each one and see what you think. Get a drywall sanding pole and "pad" and add some weight to it, makes a huge difference.



Greg


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

Hmmmm, apparently it's not apparent to all those that I thought that it was apparent to and apparently experience and views change over time. 

*What Chuck said on the scotchbrite*

I've got no dog nor experience in this hunt as I'm battery/rc indoors with aluminum track. Just trying to be helpful as I'm certain we all are.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, thread from 8 years ago...


The 3m stuff Chuck used is a bit more aggressive than the green scotchbrite.... there are many grades of scotchbrite, note the color of the stuff on my picture of the bridgemasters unit.


Chuck alternated between 2 locations and pictured in Arizona there.


In the intervening 8 years I have had occasion to compare scotchbrite types and the drywall sandpaper, and I favor the drywall sandpaper for the reasons I have given.


I have also the experience of our 120+ member club that I am with, and for brass track, I would go with a weighted drywall sander on a pole and slightly worn drywall sandpaper.


If I had brass track, and wanted to run a car around, I still prefer the bridgmasters car...


I have an extensive page on a number of different solutions:
https://elmassian.com/index.php/large-scale-train-main-page/track-aamp-switches/track-cleaning


There's many solutions...


Greg


----------



## Mike Flea (Apr 8, 2014)

I've used a red scotchbrite, it is a drywall sanding pad, mounted on a swivel head to get around curves and turnouts. The red is a little heavier grit than the green, works good imo.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I agree, when you have significant oxidation, green is a bit too lightweight.


Still, it can snag a bit on points.


Greg


----------



## SophieB (Nov 22, 2015)

I am in the drywall sander camp. I've tried green and red Scotch Brites, for me they don't work as well and the sander on a pole is simplicity to use.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I am lazy, I just use the LGB 20670 track cleaner. I converted mine to Zimo DCC and can clean both forward and reverse.


----------



## SophieB (Nov 22, 2015)

Dan Pierce said:


> I am lazy, I just use the LGB 20670 track cleaner. I converted mine to Zimo DCC and can clean both forward and reverse.


<laugh> I am too, but the cleaning loco wasn't one of the choices being discussed. We have two of them, but I find that they won't go smoothly around the track if I don't lightly go over it first with the drywall sander. I walk once around the track using the drywall sander (lightly) which also makes me look for obstructions and errant weeds as we have a ground level layout.


----------

